# Just say no to the BMG and Five-seveN Ban



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Oct, 25th.

The Joint Committee on Public Safety and Homeland Security has announced a second hearing for S.2113, "AN ACT PROHIBITING THE SALE, TRANSFER OR POSSESSION OF “COP KILLER” HANDGUNS AND HIGH-POWERED RIFLES" This is the bill that seeks to ban .50 caliber BMG rifles and the Herstal Five-seveN handgun.

The hearing will take place October 25, 2005 at 10 am in Room 437 of the State house.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah great!!!!!!

1. Most criminals I know are lined up outside of every gunshop in the Bay State with $2500-$5000 waiting to grab that easily concealable 25-35 pound RIFLE that shoots ammo that costs $2.00 a round.
8-O 
2. Let's not forget that the FN pistol is NOT on the approved roster, and probably never will be. Thank God for the Massachusetts Legislature, and if they miss something, A.G. Reilly will keep it from slipping through the cracks
:icon_hum:


----------

